# My Monster Labs



## nbhuge (May 12, 2016)

Anyone ever used My Monster Labs?  Any info appreciated.  Thanks yall !


----------



## ronnie A (Feb 5, 2017)

just used monsterlab good stuff


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 5, 2017)

Many positive reviews out there on many different forums.  Let me know if any of you guys have any questions about our products or ordering process.  Our website is mymonsterlabs.com


----------



## DailyDriven (Mar 3, 2017)

Monsterlabs: Good Stuff! Competitively priced, great communication, quickly shipped & well packed.


----------



## True_grit (Mar 27, 2017)

Just received my gear. First time user an first time ordering. 1 week from the moment I ordered to delivery. Looking forward to starting my cycle. Thanks to the guys at monster labs. Will definitely be ordering from them again.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 27, 2017)

True_grit said:


> Just received my gear. First time user an first time ordering. 1 week from the moment I ordered to delivery. Looking forward to starting my cycle. Thanks to the guys at monster labs. Will definitely be ordering from them again.


Thanks for your business and review brother.  Get ahold of me before next order as I may have a discount code you can use.  Enjoy the products!


----------



## Gains_R_US (Jun 28, 2017)

Just made my first order today 6/28/17..will keep you guys posted on how things turn out.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 28, 2017)

Gains_R_US said:


> Just made my first order today 6/28/17..will keep you guys posted on how things turn out.


Sounds good brother. Did you work with one of us reps?  If not pm me your order number and I will see fit that you are taken care of efficiently.  That ks.for your business, we will not let you down.


----------



## Gains_R_US (Jun 28, 2017)

Sounds good. Pm me when you have a chance.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 29, 2017)

Gains_R_US said:


> Sounds good. Pm me when you have a chance.


Hey bro its.not giving me an option to pm you because of your low post count I think.  I believe you need 10 posts before it will give you pm priveledge.


----------



## Drive (Jun 29, 2017)

been thinking about giving monster a go. I have been out of the game a long time and I am a bit nervous.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 29, 2017)

Drive said:


> been thinking about giving monster a go. I have been out of the game a long time and I am a bit nervous.


Please let me know if you have any questions about anything monster related.  We are on several different forums and have great feedback about both quality and service.  Feel free to get ahold of me anytime.  And if you decide to place an order get ahold of me beforehand as I can offer you a first time customer discount.  Thanks for your interest, drive.


----------



## Gains_R_US (Jul 3, 2017)

*Shipment arrived*

First time customer as of last week.Shipment arrived today,exactly five days after my order. I was very pleased with customer service and timely delivery. I will start using gear tomorrow and have blood work done within a few weeks, so I will come back and update on my experience with the quality.


----------



## Danny Negro (Jul 4, 2017)

never used ,don't know


----------



## Anonim (Jul 4, 2017)

Made an order through them communication was great reps very helpful,when you see reps getting involved says alot about a company.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 4, 2017)

Gains_R_US said:


> First time customer as of last week.Shipment arrived today,exactly five days after my order. I was very pleased with customer service and timely delivery. I will start using gear tomorrow and have blood work done within a few weeks, so I will come back and update on my experience with the quality.


Glad to hear it brother.  Looking forward to your product review and bloodwork. We do give store credit when bloodwork is posted so please get ahold of me and let me know if you post them.  Thanks.


Anonim said:


> Made an order through them communication was great reps very helpful,when you see reps getting involved says alot about a company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk



i am happy that you are happy bro.  Our team of reps are amazing.  We know what it is like to be the customer so we always make sure our customers are content and confident with their experience from monster labs.  Please let me know if you need anything in the future as we always have a discount for returning customers.  Thank you.


----------



## arez (Jul 6, 2017)

Been ordering from monster since last year 
Stuff is good to go

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 6, 2017)

arez said:


> Been ordering from monster since last year
> Stuff is good to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I appreciate you leaving a review bro.  Thank you.


----------



## OddBob (Jul 6, 2017)

Newbie to forum. Have ordered Monster twice, Test Cyp and E along with some Adex. Xcellent service all around.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 6, 2017)

OddBob said:


> Newbie to forum. Have ordered Monster twice, Test Cyp and E along with some Adex. Xcellent service all around.


Thanks bro.  If you ever need anything or plan on ordering again get ahold of me and I will hook you up with a discount code.


----------



## Firefighter33 (Aug 13, 2017)

TOT, it's any chance from ML to release a product with Raloxifene ?
Tks


----------



## arez (Aug 13, 2017)

Used them for over a year now and never had a glitch 
Customer service is outstanding  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ColBea5t (Aug 29, 2019)

Newbie, but have been using Monster for years. Their customer service is 2nd to none. Case in point - order got swiped - used to live in Florida and the degenerates are notorious for swiping peoples mail- however, I reached out to Monster and they replaced the order - no questions.

Their stacks are ALWAYS on point, pricing is spot on, and the shipping is perfect. Everything that I have ordered has always been perfect quality, and super potent. 

Monster is always reaching out and trying to find ways to improve on pricing, payment options, and the wants of their customers. Just put in another order as they are the go to supplier for basically anything that you are looking for. 

If you need more information, just search the forums and see that everyone is vouching for them, for good reason - they deliver quality every time.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 30, 2019)

ColBea5t said:


> Newbie, but have been using Monster for years. Their customer service is 2nd to none. Case in point - order got swiped - used to live in Florida and the degenerates are notorious for swiping peoples mail- however, I reached out to Monster and they replaced the order - no questions.
> 
> Their stacks are ALWAYS on point, pricing is spot on, and the shipping is perfect. Everything that I have ordered has always been perfect quality, and super potent.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the review bro.  I appreciate that.  Right now we have a 25% off sale, use code trip25 if interested.  I'll be here if you ever need anything bro.


----------



## DailyDriven (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi 
I?ve been on vaca. Is My Monster Labs still going? Thanks! -D


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 8, 2020)

DailyDriven said:


> Hi
> I?ve been on vaca. Is My Monster Labs still going? Thanks! -D


Hi.  Monster labs has gone private.  Eventually they will be back on the forums. I suggest using a current sponsor from the awesome list here.


----------



## DailyDriven (Apr 8, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Hi.  Monster labs has gone private.  Eventually they will be back on the forums. I suggest using a current sponsor from the awesome list here.



Oh okay. Thanks for prompt reply!
(I was on email list is that affected too?)


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 8, 2020)

DailyDriven said:


> Oh okay. Thanks for prompt reply!
> (I was on email list is that affected too?)



they are still functioning to existing customers.  Not accepting any new business.  It always recommended to support forum sponsors, which monster is not for right now. They will be back though.


----------



## ninjatimmy (Apr 11, 2020)

Been a monster customer for 4 years now.  Amazing product and service.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## killa-gorilla (Apr 28, 2020)

Monster Labs is as legit as they come.  Been a customer for over almost 2 years now.  Gear is TOP NOTCH. EVERY order I've placed (about 6 or 7 now), has arrived fast with ZERO issues.  Reps are quick to respond.  Cant say enough about these guys!!! G2G.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jesseoliver600 (Jul 6, 2020)

nbhuge said:


> Anyone ever used My Monster Labs?  Any info appreciated.  Thanks yall !


Hey there I see your familiar with h-as I was a h-as pharma VIP as well havent been able to get in touch any help would be much apritiated if there still around or if ya know of any ligit sources I e always liked h-as gear just haveing trouble getting in touch with him.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 6, 2020)

From what I understand h-as is no longer.  Take a look at us, monster labs.  We will not let you down. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ordawg1 (Jul 10, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> From what I understand h-as is no longer.  Take a look at us, monster labs.  We will not let you down. Let me know if you have any questions.



^^^ this is a great source ~


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks OD.  Means a lot to me coming from you.


----------



## Pred (Jul 22, 2020)

You guys still doing ok?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 23, 2020)

Pred said:


> You guys still doing ok?


Still here doing our thing.  Orders going out daily.  We currently have a sale, 15% off orders $400+.

orders under $400 use code triple10 for 10% off.
monster-gear.com

ill be here if you have any questions.


----------



## Pred (Jul 23, 2020)

You collected my payment on Monday and you have not shipped yet. You also have not replied to my support ticket


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 23, 2020)

Pred said:


> You collected my payment on Monday and you have not shipped yet. You also have not replied to my support ticket


Please PM me your order number and I will figure this out immediately


----------



## Pred (Jul 24, 2020)

Sigh...  The site says I do not have privileges to send direct messages.


----------



## Pred (Jul 24, 2020)

*MonsterLabs*



Pred said:


> Sigh...  The site says I do not have privileges to send direct messages.



I've done a lot of business with you guys and you have always been top notch.  That is why I'm worried you'all got busted or something.  Things just don't seem right.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 24, 2020)

Pred said:


> I've done a lot of business with you guys and you have always been top notch.  That is why I'm worried you'all got busted or something.  Things just don't seem right.


Bro.  We are still here and doing well.  I am surprised by your problem to be honest.  Please make it to 10 posts then you will have private message priveledges.  I WILL get this sorted bro.


----------



## Pred (Jul 25, 2020)

It's order #65144 bro.   And I am not getting any info in email.  Other than, let me check and contact me tomorrow.  How about it is YOU that contact me about the merchandise I paid for?


----------



## Pred (Jul 25, 2020)

And I can make it 10 posts real quick.  This is not like you guys at all... which has me worried.  I'm thinking something has happened and I should be warning others.. ??


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 25, 2020)

Pred said:


> And I can make it 10 posts real quick.  This is not like you guys at all... which has me worried.  I'm thinking something has happened and I should be warning others.. ??


So let?s get all this straight..  we collected payment on Monday, it is now 5 business days later and you honestly think you have reason to be concerned and warn other people?  Cmon bro, relax.  You will get your order just like you always have, and like everyone else always has.  I?m willing to bet it comes perhaps today, or Monday.  Regardless, I will check on your order.


----------



## Pred (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes.  You advertise same day shipping on bitcoin payments....  That's #1.  In the past, I have NEVER waited more than a day or two.  Thats #2.   So don't even start with this bro...

So here's the update I just got in an email.  They were waiting on a new batch of product.  It was shipped this morning.  So that is cool!  But..  They could have just said so in the beginning.  I would not have minded waiting one bit, and I wouldn't have gotten all up tight.   They also are giving me a $50 coupon for the extra weight time, and I appreciate that as well.   So..   things are cool.


----------



## Pred (Jul 25, 2020)

I like how it says I'm a newbie...  Well on this board I guess I am.  I've been in the game for 20 years.  I use to be much more active on forums, particularly Meso-RX, back in the good ole days if you know what I mean.

My Monster Labs has been good to me in the past.  This was the first glitch.  Their product is good, that I can vouch for.  Their turn around time is 'usually' top notch!  

I've seen many underground labs get busted in the past.  And websites taken over by the Feds.  Hey, it happens.  And that would make me nervous.  So I apologize if I jumped to conclusions, but that was very un-ordinary for MyMonsterLabs...


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 25, 2020)

Pred said:


> I like how it says I'm a newbie...  Well on this board I guess I am.  I've been in the game for 20 years.  I use to be much more active on forums, particularly Meso-RX, back in the good ole days if you know what I mean.
> 
> My Monster Labs has been good to me in the past.  This was the first glitch.  Their product is good, that I can vouch for.  Their turn around time is 'usually' top notch!
> 
> I've seen many underground labs get busted in the past.  And websites taken over by the Feds.  Hey, it happens.  And that would make me nervous.  So I apologize if I jumped to conclusions, but that was very un-ordinary for MyMonsterLabs...


All good bro.  I also know what it?s like waiting on an order.  It?s a bad feeling when something takes longer than usual.  It makes a guy think something went wrong, a lot of ?what ifs? go through the mind.  Rest assured your order make it to you and as always it will be the high quality you have come to know and like from monster.  I?ll be here if you need anything.


----------



## Pred (Jul 30, 2020)

Package has been received.  All good!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 30, 2020)

Pred said:


> Package has been received.  All good!


Thank you for the update and your patience.  One thing is for sure, everyone will ALWAYS get what they order from monster.  I?ll be here if you need anything bro.


----------



## Tfusion (Sep 14, 2020)

Not sure who helped me on other forums but monster is GTG. Great support too. Triple should have your back! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 14, 2020)

Tfusion said:


> Not sure who helped me on other forums but monster is GTG. Great support too. Triple should have your back!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Everyone can always count on monster.  One thing is for certain, there hasn?t been a single person in the history of monster that didn?t get what they ordered.  We are here to stay and only getting better.


----------



## Blindside1 (Oct 26, 2020)

I reached out but never heard back. Not sure exactly what I should do. Emailed too. 

Blindside1


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 26, 2020)

Blindside1 said:


> I reached out but never heard back. Not sure exactly what I should do. Emailed too.
> 
> Blindside1


Hi bro.  Please get your post count up to 10 and we can PM each other.  As far as the email, please make sure to check your spam folder as sometimes our emails end up there.  I am here and ready to help.  Let?s figure this out for both of us.


----------



## Tfusion (Oct 26, 2020)

Monster is always gtg. Always great gear. I had a terrible response to deca 300. Forever ago though. Today I wonder if it's just high concentration gear. I have 300 per ml test iso I use. And have used 400 in safflower. Love that shit.  4 years ago. 

Monster HAS been here a LONG time and aren't going anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Oct 26, 2020)

Tfusion said:


> Monster is always gtg. Always great gear. I had a terrible response to deca 300. Forever ago though. Today I wonder if it's just high concentration gear. I have 300 per ml test iso I use. And have used 400 in safflower. Love that shit.  4 years ago.
> 
> Monster HAS been here a LONG time and aren't going anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thank you bro.  Good to hear from you.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Nov 6, 2020)

how do i get access to the website?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 7, 2020)

cerberus16sk said:


> how do i get access to the website?


Hi.  Please check us out at monster-gear.com for access.  The mymonster website is getting re worked at the moment.


----------



## jd82 (Jan 15, 2021)

awesome will check it out


----------



## jd82 (Jan 15, 2021)

need 10 posts


----------



## Packman84 (Jan 28, 2021)

I've been using Monster for over three years with almost no problems. They are quick, efficient, discreet, and professional. I had a problem with my most recent order, not a big deal, just some confusion over inventory that resulted me receiving the package a little late, it and with multiple missing items. I posted about the issue and GGG was on it in minutes. All he needed was the order # and the missing items, no other details. Anyway, I supplied said info and by the time i got home from work the next day, the package was there with the missing items. I was both shocked by the efficiency and impressed by the professionalism. Needless to say, as much as I support the smaller, up and coming companies, if you're just grtting back into it, go with Monster.


----------



## muscle1022 (Mar 16, 2021)

I was looking into purchasing from monster labs and found this thread with good reviews good to know.


----------



## CoachB84 (Mar 18, 2021)

Thats what I need...reliable source


----------



## CoachB84 (Mar 18, 2021)

for sure


----------



## solidassears (Mar 18, 2021)

I used Monster in the past, but it seems like they're out of the game now, I haven't seen or heard anything from them in a long time


----------



## muscle1022 (Mar 18, 2021)

solidassears said:


> I used Monster in the past, but it seems like they're out of the game now, I haven't seen or heard anything from them in a long time




Really the last person who posted on this thread was this year so I assumed they were good, idk


----------



## zillagraybeard (Apr 6, 2021)

I tried Monster a few years ago and holy shit balls, it was so think I had a knot in my hip for over a week.


----------

